# Good Help is Hard to Find



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Working on the skeleton stanchion while dad screws around getting new batteries. :cheesykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds more like "someone who can find batteries fast so I don't have to hold this all day" is hard to find:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like pretty sweet help to me


----------

